# Chilobrachys Sp. Blue Info



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

Need some info on Chilobrachys Sp. Blue : victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

What do you want to know?


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

How to keep them, humidty etc..


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I keep mine the same as most my Chilos. Sweet jar type set up with 3/4 full of eco earth that is damp to touch but not wringing wet. There are 3 blue species of Chilobrachys: sp aladdin, sp Cambodian blue and sp Vietnam blue. The ones you see come up for sale a lot are the Vietnam blue. They eat for britain so try not to overfeed. Also do not repot unless you need to because they do not appreciate their burrows and webbing to be disturbed


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ok, thanks :thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

psta6140 said:


> Ok, thanks :thumb:


Anything else shoot me a message


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

I believe work has been done recently on the sp 'south Vietnam blue' by Volker and the outcome was:
Chilobrachys sp. "Blue" (South Vietnam) = Chilobrachys dyscolus (Simon, 1886) – Vietnam, it fits the holotype and the type locality from Saigon (today known as Hồ Chí Minh). The populations in Vietnam are blue, while the populations of C. dyscolus in Thailand (the ones most common in the hobby) are dark brown/black. 
I have a sub-adult female and 2 juveniles. I don't know how reliable the 'sexually dimorphic before maturity' is, never put it to the test but from what I hear the males never show blue on the femurs while females do from around 1"
If that's the case they are 1.1


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

My sub-adult female


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

What size does the blue start showing mine must be near the 3inch mark and there is no blue on them.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dragon's den said:


> I believe work has been done recently on the sp 'south Vietnam blue' by Volker and the outcome was:
> Chilobrachys sp. "Blue" (South Vietnam) = Chilobrachys dyscolus (Simon, 1886) – Vietnam, it fits the holotype and the type locality from Saigon (today known as Hồ Chí Minh). The populations in Vietnam are blue, while the populations of C. dyscolus in Thailand (the ones most common in the hobby) are dark brown/black.
> I have a sub-adult female and 2 juveniles. I don't know how reliable the 'sexually dimorphic before maturity' is, never put it to the test but from what I hear the males never show blue on the femurs while females do from around 1"
> If that's the case they are 1.1


That is true however there is a lot of variation within the dyscolus species currently. They believe their is 2 types of dyscolus the old pet type that they believe is the sp blue and the recent types which they believe that huahini is one of. Its all a mess atm so best to keep them separate for the time being


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> That is true however there is a lot of variation within the dyscolus species currently. They believe their is 2 types of dyscolus the old pet type that they believe is the sp blue and the recent types which they believe that huahini is one of. Its all a mess atm so best to keep them separate for the time being


ive got the huahini sp blue and the dyscolus they dont look the same. The sp blue and the huahini are a ginger brown colour while the dyscolus are a grey. when i got the dyscolus it said on the page they might be something new.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

pcharlton said:


> ive got the huahini sp blue and the dyscolus they dont look the same. The sp blue and the huahini are a ginger brown colour while the dyscolus are a grey. when i got the dyscolus it said on the page they might be something new.


They were sold as 
Chilobrachys cf. dyscolus what does the cf mean?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> ive got the huahini sp blue and the dyscolus they dont look the same. The sp blue and the huahini are a ginger brown colour while the dyscolus are a grey. when i got the dyscolus it said on the page they might be something new.


Colour should never ever be used as a taxonomic key with tarantulas. colour varies from specimen to specimen.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> Colour should never ever be used as a taxonomic key with tarantulas. colour varies from specimen to specimen.


 ok cheers :2thumb: what does cf mean


----------



## psta6140 (Nov 17, 2012)

Doesnt it mean Color Form?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

pcharlton said:


> ok cheers :2thumb: what does cf mean


It means thought to be. For example if you have a Chilobrachys cf dyscolus it means that it is thought to be dyscolus and is similar but not proven to be as of yet


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

The hobby forms of andersoni and huahini don't fit the holotypes either, they are just Chilobrachys sp.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

pcharlton said:


> ok cheers :2thumb: what does cf mean


cf. is an abbreviation for the Latin word "confer" which means "compare" and is used to refer to other material or similar. Used as a comparison "in contrast with or disagreement on such species"

Within taxonomy cf. is used to indicate that the species been compared to for example, the holytype "original", but not determined to be the same species 100%. Many people mistakenly believe that "cf." is an abbreviation of "confirmed", "inconfirmatus" or even "colour form".


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

dragon's den said:


> cf. is an abbreviation for the Latin word "confer" which means "compare" and is used to refer to other material or similar. Used as a comparison "in contrast with or disagreement on such species"
> 
> Within taxonomy cf. is used to indicate that the species been compared to for example, the holytype "original", but not determined to be the same species 100%. Many people mistakenly believe that "cf." is an abbreviation of "confirmed", "inconfirmatus" or even "colour form".


Thank you:2thumb:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

dragon's den said:


> cf. is an abbreviation for the Latin word "confer" which means "compare" and is used to refer to other material or similar. Used as a comparison "in contrast with or disagreement on such species"
> 
> Within taxonomy cf. is used to indicate that the species been compared to for example, the holytype "original", but not determined to be the same species 100%. Many people mistakenly believe that "cf." is an abbreviation of "confirmed", "inconfirmatus" or even "colour form".


Pfft i liked my explanation better :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

selina20 said:


> It means thought to be. For example if you have a Chilobrachys cf dyscolus it means that it is thought to be dyscolus and is similar but not proven to be as of yet


:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::flrt::flrt::flrt::no1::no1::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

